# Worst video game advice ever?



## robert@fm (Aug 29, 2013)

Or at least the most redundant... 

http://www.meh.ro/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/meh.ro6021.jpg

And here was I, hoping that it could somehow be killed by brushing it with a feather duster.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> Or at least the most redundant...
> 
> http://www.meh.ro/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/meh.ro6021.jpg
> 
> And here was I, hoping that it could somehow be killed by brushing it with a feather duster.



That would be more of a challenge!


----------



## Redkite (Aug 29, 2013)

This advice applies to 90% of video games I think!


----------

